# Wanted Bug Tank Eyebrow, Lens and Switch, Battery Tray, Horn and Button Murray 1959 1960



## JMack (Mar 8, 2019)

NEEDS AN EYEBROW AND A LENS and INTERNALS, battery tray, switch, horn...


----------



## JMack (Mar 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## jd56 (Apr 7, 2019)

For a boys or girls frame?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JMack (Apr 7, 2019)

_it’s a girl’s tank _


----------



## jd56 (Apr 8, 2019)

pretty sure the one I have hanging in my shop is a girls.
I'll check the measurements when I get.
This tanks regardless of the gender are impossible to find.
Those that have them, I'm sure they are attached to bikes.

I bought this one years ago for a mens frame and it would not fit.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JMack (Apr 8, 2019)

Using upside down in a 1959 Murray cantilever men’s frame, like to sell yours?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 10, 2019)

Some wear on the battery tray.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JMack (Apr 10, 2019)

What are you asking for this ?thanks


----------



## jd56 (Apr 11, 2019)

I paid $150 but, had no idea of the innards condition.
$100 + shipping


----------



## JMack (Apr 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Apr 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 21, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 12, 2019)

jd56 said:


> I paid $150 but, had no idea of the innards condition.
> $100 + shipping




Looks like it’s worth that ! 
I thought this was the wanted section 
Bump [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

multitasking is the way of the
Modern world  had I known all that was appearing here I’d have bumped that conversation over,
Good to know someone is seeing this need, any Murray fans out there???


----------



## JMack (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 13, 2019)

You could buy the tank above and take off the parts you need and then resell the remaining parts..


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## KevinBrick (Jul 31, 2020)

Sold - Late 1950s Small Delta Tank Mount Headlight NOS | Archive (sold)
					

These came on the sides of some middleweight tanks. There are some light scratches in the chrome, see pics. $60 local pick up or $75 Shipped




					thecabe.com
				



Here’s one for sale..


----------

